
Public Data Release of Stack Overflow’s 2019 Developer Survey - simonw
https://stackoverflow.blog/2019/05/21/public-data-release-of-stack-overflows-2019-developer-survey/
======
simonw
They used my Datasette open source project to release the data!
[https://2019-stackoverflow-datasette.glitch.me/](https://2019-stackoverflow-
datasette.glitch.me/)

More info in this Twitter thread:
[https://twitter.com/simonw/status/1130858853573074945](https://twitter.com/simonw/status/1130858853573074945)

